# Satin balls??



## abood (Jun 17, 2011)

Am sure alot of you heard of "SATIN BALLS" which is a recipe to make dogs gain weight fast .

Am currently feeding my puppy royal canine maxi juniour , everytime i see her bowl empty i fill it , and shes not a big eater , she eats till shes full and thats it and when shes hungry again eat again,her coat is healthy her teeth is abnormal and i cant feel her ribs or see it but i can see from the back of her cage then going down like a pointer but a little buffier , i want to gain her weight so i was thinking of trying satin balls , what do you think , ups/downs and will she stay on the wight she got if i gave it to her for about 2 weeks then stopped and continued with the normal food ??


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Why do you want her to gain weight? If she eats until she's full and stops, then she probably is getting enough food and doesn't need any more. It's better for her to grow at a slow steady rate, you really don't want her to gain too much too quickly.


----------



## abood (Jun 17, 2011)

well its just that i dont see her fully healthy , but i had some comments about her being in great shape and that she gained some weight recently .

and oo shes 7 months and not that big shes so i thought food must have to do with it , whats ur thoughts about royal canine maxi juniour as i tried TOTW but my puppy didnt like it as royal canine :/


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

She looks healthy from the pictures you've posted of her. Could you possibly post any better pictures of her standing? Anyways, dogs that young, it's better for them to be on the lean side than overweight because of their joints. Do you know how much she weighs currently?


----------



## abood (Jun 17, 2011)

will take one tommorow , she is about 17kg i think not sure


----------

